# Double entry



## mark__land (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello, 

Could someone please tell me if it is possible to get a double entry at the London Thai Embassy? I went there today and they said no, I have to get a multiple entry which costs a whopping £125! I sat on the phone today calling them but they don't even answer the phones.

So a single is £25, and I just need two entries and thats it. So I should have to pay only £50 in total, but instead now they want £125? They want to force me to buy a Multiple Entry now apparently.

My trip is short - a total of 63 days. I stay 14 days on the first trip (so a Visa exemption would work for that) and then am going on a Sea Cruise to Japan for 5 days (so no Thai embassy available) and the return flight is included in the ticket so I don't have time to visit a Thai embassy in Japan. Then I return and stay the final 43 days in Thailand which is the problem part. My flight back to London, UK is booked and will be expensive to change.

They say its impossible to get a visa exemption for the first trip and then a tourist visa on the 2nd trip. The immigration officer will have to stamp the entry.

If I get a visa exemption on the 2nd trip - it is for 30 days how long can it be extended for? 

I really don't want to have to do a visa run / border run on a short little 44 day trip! Last time I got a triple entry, so I don't get why this is so difficult now.


----------



## mark__land (Dec 6, 2013)

*No more double entry options available*

Okay so I am posting this to help any other people looking for more than a single entry.

I have spoken to numerous people at the Thai Embassy in London, UK and they are no longer offering double entry or triple entry.

One can only apply for a Single Entry or Multiple Entry.
The Multiple Entry costs £125 and you need £5000 in you bank account and letter from your employer. 

So it seems to me like they are really clamping down on tourists.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Visa rules are regularly being revised. A decade ago when I travelled to Thailand often , before moving out here permanently , you could get a two month double entry tourist visa at the London embassy - not anymore it seems.

The 30 day visa exemption stamp on arrival can be extended by one week at any immigration office in Thailand for a fee (Baht 1,900 last time I looked). This doesn't help much if you wanted to stay longer than 37 days on the second Thailand visit. It may be possible to get a further extension on the extra week but for sure it will cost you again. 

Whichever way you look at it you will need to spend money to get visa coverage for your required number of days. I'd go for the GBP 125 multiple entry visa option - simple and saves you a whole lot of potential hassles with immigration offices out this side.


----------

